# Brake Pads...???



## GTOooo (Feb 5, 2006)

Ok guys, I could use some help, advice and some sharing of experience. I am looking into upgrading my stock brake pads and have done some research. I have found 2 possible candidates for the upgrade. 

1. Factory C5 Ceramic brake pads (AC Delco)
2. Hawk Performance brake pads (either the HPS or Ceramics)

Please share with me your experience and/or opinions on these and any others you know of.

Can't decide which one's are worth it.

Thanks in advance!
:cheers


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

I remember reading an article a while back that gave the Hawk pads pretty good marks. Can't remember who the competition was though.


----------



## 05_GTO (Mar 1, 2006)

Hawk HPS pads IMO.


----------



## GTOooo (Feb 5, 2006)

HPS over the ceramics? How come?


----------



## Subdriver (Dec 28, 2004)

I'd find out what the HPS are made out of. I think they are metallic based. I've used some Hawk pads and found the dust really messed up the wheels on my Vette as it was metallic and more or less rusted onto the wheels. Big pain. Though my car certainly isn't a show queen, I had to ensure to clean the wheels after each event. However, I can't remember what Hawk pads these were. 

I've since changed to Carbotech race pads which are ceramic based and the dust is easy to get off, even if I don't clean my wheels for weeks after a race. :cheers


----------



## GTOooo (Feb 5, 2006)

I was thinking the Hawk Performance Ceramics up front and the C5 ceramics for the rear.

Are the C5 rear pads better than the stock GTO pads? Anybody have any experience with them?


----------



## GTOooo (Feb 5, 2006)

Scratch that, just read Xman's post on rear brake upgrades and don't think it's necessary to upgrade the rear pads. 

Still would like some shared experiences and opinions on the Hawk HPS, Hawk Ceramic, and C5 front pads though!


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

Replacing the OEM rear pads with upgraded performance rear pads is a good thing. The OEM rear pads can not take the heat build-up. Agressive driving can cook them. The GTO rear calipers are unique so there is no option to use other pads, like you can use C5 pads on the front.


----------



## GTOooo (Feb 5, 2006)

Xman said:


> Replacing the OEM rear pads with upgraded performance rear pads is a good thing. The OEM rear pads can not take the heat build-up. Agressive driving can cook them. The GTO rear calipers are unique so there is no option to use other pads, like you can use C5 pads on the front.


What kind of pads would you recommend? I read your post and it sounded like the '04s were the ones that should worry more because of the rotor & caliper differences.


----------

